# My new locomotive LGB



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

OK so ive been lookin for a LGB mikado for 2 years, ive been trying to decide wheather or not to buy one because they had a gear problem so with LGB being out of busness i didnt buy because of repair concerns. so 2 weeks ago we were down running at a freinds and a fellow club member and i were talking about these and i voiced my concern. he told me that he had a new southern unit for sale for 900.00 and told me they were the newest run and i shouldnt be concerned that the gear problem was resolved on these, so do any of you have a mikado? how does it run? do they pull well? i bought it with the intent to paint it black for the nyc, but the southern colors are starting to grow on me.. what do you think.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 
Nick..


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 

The LGB Mikado is one of my favorites. I have one of the original run that had the star drive coupling between the motor and the drive train. The later versions, like your Southern version, apparently used a knuckle type coupling. I know this because my star drive failed and has been replaced with a knuckle version. 

If you go back to the forum archives on the old MLS, and do a search for LGB Mikados, you will find that Jerry McColgan has done a fairly thorough study of the variations. I believe the Southern version blows the standard whistle crossing warning (two long, short, long) when passing over the track magnet. You might also want 4 chuffs per revolution. On the early units, like mine, there were dip switches you set one way or the other for 2/4 chuffs. Factory setting was for 2. I changed mine. 

This mikado looks great and runs well. Since the repair, I have kept trains to a maximum of 15 cars due to my grades. Mine was used as the motive power for my wedding train. 









Some guys have gone to great lengths by adding working marker lights on the loco and tender. 

The Southern scheme is reasonably accurate for Southern 4501 as used in excursion service. Typically, freight locomotives, like a 2-8-2, were not used in passenger service and didn't get the green paint scheme. I had people tell me (a hobby shop owner, no less) that the LGB Mikado and LGB streamlined cars didn't go together because they are the 'wrong era'. On a business trip to Nurenburg, I had an opportunity to go through the LGB factory. At the end, of this personal tour, I asked if they wouldn't mind setting a Mikado with a streamlined car on the test track in their conference room for me. They obliged and my decision to buy a LGB Mikado or a USA Hudson was made then and there. I have never regretted my decision!! And even though it looks kind of crazy, this locomotive will negotiate a 2' radius curve with ease. 

Mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Mark, 
so on the flats i probably could pull 25 freight cars with no problem? we will give it a try after i kadee it up and add marker lights.i also didnt see anything in the instruction about the cuff settings, i will have to check it again thanks for the info. your looks great on the bridge. 
Nick..


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I love my LGB Mike. It was my first loco. It's a great runner and puller. I have never had any problem. I get good slow starts. The sound system is good also.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I really like the overall look of the LGB Mikado, especially the headlight placement and boiler front. It seems to be the only "big" largescale steamer with a "western" look to it. The front reminds me of a Santa Fe or Southern Pacific Baldwin.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I own two. 
LAO


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 

I own a later run 5401 Mike. During train shows I pull eleven heavyweights. Of course that is on a flat concrete floor but Aristo heavyweights...? People say it can't be done. Ran the full train at the Aristo-Craft Perry GA show two years ago and was beseiged with questions because no one believed the loco was actually that strong. Also have two Aristo Mikes in Southern black. No contest the LGB is much stronger. You've got a fine engine. 

Bob


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Bob, 
Im glad it pulls well i will put her to the test soon!!! maybe with 11 heavyweights, thanks for the info 
Nick


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 

I'd be a bit more cautious, but that's only because I already ruined this drive train once. Spares were somewhat difficult to get when LGB was still in business making these locomotives. 

But like they say, its your railroad. 

Mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 09/23/2008 6:51 AM
Nick, 
I'd be a bit more cautious, but that's only because I already ruined this drive train once. Spares were somewhat difficult to get when LGB was still in business making these locomotives. 
But like they say, its your railroad. 
Mark




Mark your right, im in the process of trying to find a spare drive as a back up in case of problems, i had a chance last night to look this loco over and it really is a nice piece, LGB did a great job with them and i dont really own much LGB because i thought it was toy like, but they did a great job with the details on this loco. im happy, 
Nick


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well if it helps i own a SRR mikado and I too love it 
it runs beautifully, sounds great, and is a marvel of engineering imho-to watch the articulated drive is super-the firebox is also very nice to watch-and they smoke profusely- 
frankly when i purchased mine-it was so inexpensive, on close out several years back, i couldnt pass it up 
i model narrow guage primarily with my lgb stock-SRR was on sale so i bought it, despite loving proper black locos, the SRR has grown on me a lot- its actually really a great paint job and since i tend to run this loco at christmas-it works that way too being green and red- i had purchased mind thinking repaint but totally changed once the loco arrived-not to mention the proper disassembly and care required in a repaint-I sitll have the SP decals i had purchased for the job but am more than happy to have original paint for this beauty-its a show stopper in its own regard 
the marker lamps, btw are somewhat easy to core, add lens, and to light-these look great when nicely done -easy to hook right to the wires for the headlight using 3 Vs GOW (or less voltage) in series 

i added the sound storage unit to mine as i run analog and i love teh standing sounds after power down-this unit altho pricey is also nice should you have a break in electricity in the tracks-as even a moment unpowered will cause a break in the sound without the storage capacitorand if you can find one its an easy install-just plug it in -despite the board being rather crowded in the boiler- 

youll need to find an undecorated lgb steel caboose (it has SRR decals and they are first class in every regard if you can still find one ) 
or if you like, the latest shorty LGB wood bobber with 4 axels to match which is still available 

hope you decide for it as they are great and will not be back, ill bet, and if so, probably not LGB quality


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Nick, nice loco..







however I find it hard to believe that some would chose a plastic pos over a museum quality all metal USAT Hudson..


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,

Nice dig. Aren't we friends? Just use my name next time, its easier than trying to 'read in' to your posts. Both engines were still having teething issues at the time I needed to make my choice. What put me over the LGB Mikado cliff was when I was at the factory, they coupled up one of their streamlined coaches to one so I could see for myself how they looked together. I already had the custom painted LGB streamlined domes and observation, so I kind of knew I was going that way, anyway. (At that time, trainworld was blowing out undecorated domes and observations for $59 and $69. It was a no brainer on those.). By that time, the hudson was out. It was going to either be a F7 A-B or the LGB Mike. Its not everyone's cup of tea, but the majority of the people who see this train like it. Might even show up in a non-train publication soon. 

Remember, it was a display item for a wedding reception, so it needed to be able to run somewhat unattended. I knew the LGB would just run, but I was worried about the USA Hudson, since it was still unknown. It also came down to price. I could almost get two LGB mikes for one USA Hudson. At 26 years old, I wasn't in a position to shell out that kind of dough for a toy train. Really, I wasn't in a position to get the Mike, either, but managed it anyway. 

I have never once regretted the LGB Mikado purchase, and consider it to be one of the very best locomotives I have ever owned. 

Nick, she's a big mike and will look great with your other equipment.

Later,
Mark


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,
The LGB Mike is a great engine. In fact, it is my favorite steam freight loco. I love my new brass Accucraft Pensey 1361 K-4, but it is a passenger loco so it is not in competition with the Mike.

If you ever decide to convert it to battery power, I can give you some hints including pictures of how to put in a DPDT switch, allowing either track or battery operation.

JimC.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Jim, might take you up on that, a few of use were talking the other day about maybe making the trip next year to Martys so it would be nice to have something to run there. the dpt switch does that allow for switching from battery to track power? not really good with the electric stuff but i do beleive that when Ray converted some of my engines to DCS we left the battery plugs on a few. by the way your K-4 looked great running, so much so i dug out my 2 and am going to take to Pats next week to run with my 11 heavyweights. mine dont have smoke yet just sound, am waiting on some smoke units for Ray and my self, im hoping i can get the k's to smoke as well as my pacific and mikado...
Nick


----------

